# c4 Forum?



## AlexNGAvw (Jul 6, 2013)

This forum is so dead the threads got archived.....Is there a better place to find info on c4 platform audis?


----------



## varia (Mar 21, 2009)

AlexNGAvw said:


> This forum is so dead the threads got archived.....Is there a better place to find info on c4 platform audis?


http://forums.quattroworld.com/a6100/


----------



## Fromert1 (Apr 4, 2014)

Facebook has some good pages. Also motor geek. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------

